# Check Out This New Rv Idea



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Kinda looks retro.. Also has a new patented idea that is supposed to make the second trailer become one with the 1st trailer. Its called the Way Cool Toy Hauler.

I feel there is room in the market for this idea. Supposed to be out Jan. 1st 2009.

Click

Check out the Devolpment Center and Technology buttons. Pretty interesting.

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's cool! Looks like I could even get the Miata in that!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

wolfwood said:


> That's cool! Looks like I could even get the Miata in that!!!


Yea you could. The CEO, John Buday, called me with some questions about my hitch.. I thought you all might like to see his idea..

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Unique concept, but I will be interested to see how the various state DOT's view it. In the case of the second unit being an enclosed box that is tightly mated to the front unit, maybe. But the photos of the main unit pulling a boat or open auto carrier look to be a bit of a stretch for those states (most) that don't allow doubles.

I am however, very impressed with the craftsmanship of the interior. If the production units are as nicely put together as the prototype shown on the website, they are really going to raise the bar for everybody else. Dinette looks uncomfortable though... too upright.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

PDX_Doug said:


> Unique concept, but I will be interested to see how the various state DOT's view it. In the case of the second unit being an enclosed box that is tightly mated to the front unit, maybe. But the photos of the main unit pulling a boat or open auto carrier look to be a bit of a stretch for those states (most) that don't allow doubles.
> 
> I am however, very impressed with the craftsmanship of the interior. If the production units are as nicely put together as the prototype shown on the website, they are really going to raise the bar for everybody else. Dinette looks uncomfortable though... too upright.
> 
> ...


Yea this will be for states who allow double pulls. Not for the other single pull only states yet. With the rear hitching idea he may very well get approval for all states. The rear trailer becomes one as its traveling down the road. It is a totally new idea that has never been ventured yet.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess I don't quite get how it works exactly, but I am always a fan of innovation.








MI only allows tandem towing with 5er's so I probably won't see many except when I go out west...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I guess I don't quite get how it works exactly, but I am always a fan of innovation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too far West...it is not legal in Oregon. (doesn't get much more West than that)


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't think it is legal in CA either.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Neat lookin' concept!

-CC


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

This may solve my up coming problem. I put a deposit down for one of these at the Oshkosh Air-show in July. Delivery date is 4-5 years out. But wouldn't be cool to tow this behind the camper.

Newest Toy


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

hmmmm. does the second trailer pivot? it must eh? id like to see a video.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sayonara said:


> hmmmm. does the second trailer pivot? it must eh? id like to see a video.


I think the camper trailer axles steer when making a very tight turn, otherwise they stay straight. Thats the way I understood it when I was talking to him. The second trailer does not pivot whatsoever from what I understood.. I bet this setup tows really nice down the highway. Having all that axle seperation would make it tow super strait.

Thats why he may very well get this passed for all states. Even though you are towing 2 trailers, the two trailers become one. I bet he can pass this pretty easy.. It will take a while, but I bet it will happen.

Carey


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Definitely an interesting new concept that will appeal to some. I don't see it getting past the double tow restrictions many states have but it looks like a nice way to tow toys.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jgheesling said:


> This may solve my up coming problem. I put a deposit down for one of these at the Oshkosh Air-show in July. Delivery date is 4-5 years out. But wouldn't be cool to tow this behind the camper.
> 
> Newest Toy


I'll give you the GPS coordinates...you come pick me up (at a hidden lake of course)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jgheesling said:


> This may solve my up coming problem. I put a deposit down for one of these at the Oshkosh Air-show in July. Delivery date is 4-5 years out. But wouldn't be cool to tow this behind the camper.
> 
> Newest Toy


Very interesting, but I will be surprised if they can keep the weight of that thing within LSA requirements. And what's with the instruments/avionics? Are these guys building all their own instrumentation as well? Very stylish cockpit, but rather lacking in some of the more basic instruments. I'm guessing in final production form it will be a little more conventional.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm wondering how its going to get classified as so many states don't allow double/triple towing.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hummmm. I'd like to see the size of the trailer that will alow me to park my 47' Sea Ray Sedan Bridge inside. I'd need a Kenworth to pull it, and I'd have to contact all the utilities to drop power/service lines between home and the campground.


----------



## peacemakerpete (Mar 28, 2008)

Chabbie1 said:


> Don't think it is legal in CA either.


Not legal in Washington State either....But OK for Idaho I think.

Peacemakerpete


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Hard to believe that now would be a good time for a start up in any industry.....let alone this one. With all that are closing or laying off....I hope they can pull it off as they would be perfect for the Nostalgic car owner.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I wonder if I can pull it with a 1/2 ton truck?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> I wonder if I can pull it with a 1/2 ton truck?


Nope.. 12-1500 tongue weight.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I wonder if I can pull it with a 1/2 ton truck?


Nope.. 12-1500 tongue weight.

Carey
[/quote]
So a 1 ton or a caddy with the Hensley....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

How about for a change one of these! http://www.autoblog.com/2006/08/27/car-car...h-from-germany/


----------

